# Adorama Vs. B&H



## jimmybea

I'm Playing on buying a few used or refurbished lens, But both sites have about the same prices. Does anyone have any experiences, good or bad about them.

P.S: Don't know if this is the right place for this question just needed a fast answer.


----------



## nycphotography

Q: Adorama or B&H
A: Yes.


----------



## nycphotography

In other words, both are top shelf.  Some will prefer one, some will have a horror story with the other, but at the end of the day, throw a dart and pick one.


----------



## D-B-J

I agree.  I've only dealt with Adorama, but from my experience, they are almost identical entities.  Either way, you should be happy with what you get.


----------



## SCraig

Agreed.  I've ordered from both many times and they are both top notch.


----------



## HughGuessWho

I have dealt with both many times for several years. I would recommend both of them.


----------



## cgipson1

Both are great... no issues with either!


----------



## Mach0

Both are reputable


----------



## bentcountershaft

I've never ordered anything from B&H but nearly everything I have camera related came from Adorama as they have been excellent to deal with.  Many people who's opinions I value have the same to say about B&H.


----------



## kundalini

The only advantage Adorama has is their customer rep who peruses TPF for issues people are having with them.  HelenOster is her username.  She is spot on for getting to the facts of a dispute.


----------



## Tony S

The only up for Adorama is they take orders and ship between Friday and Saturdays when B&H shuts down.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Both great places. I use Adorama I deal directly with one salesman all the time, no issues. I live in CT so everything is shipped overnight for free both places. Its not free overnight shipping it just gets here the next day using ground shipping. 

If you decide to go to either place, I feel that BnH has better parking than Adorama but I rarely go to NYC.


----------



## jwbryson1

B&H ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruckerDave

I have bought from both (live in Tx), both were fine for me. Only reason i picked one over the other was/is whichever internet bookmark i click first.


----------



## macintoshsauce

I checked both of their BBB ratings. Both are fine.


----------



## HelenOster

kundalini said:


> The only advantage Adorama has is their customer rep who peruses TPF for issues people are having with them.  HelenOster is her username.  She is spot on for getting to the facts of a dispute.



That's me!! 

Don't hesitate to email me directly: helen@adorama.com if there is ever *anything* at all that I can help you with!


----------



## unpopular

Isn't there a B&H rep here too? I always am hoping that they'll go into epic battle.

They never do.


----------



## DarkShadow

Both:thumbup:


----------



## HelenOster

unpopular said:


> Isn't there a B&H rep here too? I always am hoping that they'll go into epic battle.



That'll never happen; too much respect on so many levels :love::love:

................................................................................and quite a bit of this: :hail::hail:


----------



## kathyt

I have always used Adorama. I have nothing negative to say. Everything has been fine on my end.


----------



## HelenOster

kathythorson said:


> I have always used Adorama. I have nothing negative to say. Everything has been fine on my end.



Thanks so much, Kathy - and to  all  who left such great feedback, it really is very much appreciated


----------



## Tailgunner

Mach0 said:


> Both are reputable





cgipson1 said:


> Both are great... no issues with either!






HughGuessWho said:


> I have dealt with both many times for several years. I would recommend both of them.






SCraig said:


> Agreed. I've ordered from both many times and they are both top notch.






nycphotography said:


> Q: Adorama or B&H
> A: Yes.



This


----------



## kundalini

unpopular said:


> Isn't there a B&H rep here too?


Username is henry(something) or (something)henry.


----------



## Tailgunner

I believe we also have a rep from Adorama as well.


----------



## cwcaesar

Tailgunner said:


> I believe we also have a rep from Adorama as well.



I guess we didn't read the whole thread did we?  lol

I have used both and have had excellent experiences with either.  I usually check both places and order from which one has the used lens that I am looking for.


----------



## HelenOster

Tailgunner said:


> I believe we also have a rep from Adorama as well.


:scratch:

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
helen@adorama.com


----------



## henryp

kundalini said:


> B&H's rep on TPF can be an asshat.



As unexpected as this may be I am going to have to skate waaaay out where the ice is thin and disagree with you. Betcha you didn't see that coming. 



unpopular said:


> Isn't there a B&H rep here too? I always am hoping that they'll go into epic battle.



Helen is too much of a lady ever to stoop to name-calling or public disputes about my character or receding hairline and for that (and numerous other reasons) I have the utmost respect for her.


----------



## jwbryson1

henryp said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> B&H's rep on TPF can be an asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As unexpected as this may be I am going to have to skate waaaay out where the ice is thin and disagree with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## HelenOster

henryp said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> B&H's rep on TPF can be an asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As unexpected as this may be I am going to have to skate waaaay out where the ice is thin and disagree with you.
Click to expand...


Me too!


----------



## unpopular

kathythorson said:


> I have always used Adorama. I have nothing negative to say. Everything has been fine on my end.



I use both, I usually go to BH first, but only because that's the one I learned of first. If they don't have something, or if I need something inexpensive from their house brand but don't want to wait weeks to order it directly from China, I'll order from Adorama.

I had a group of professors who said bad things about Adorama - claims of bait and switch, which is a pretty serious accusation (and one which people don't always understand what it REALLY means), but from my experience I don't think it was warranted and never really heard this from anyone else. I ended up not really trusting their opinions in general anyway.


----------



## amolitor

unpopular said:


> I had a group of professors who said bad things about Adorama - claims of bait and switch, which is a pretty serious accusation (and one which people don't always understand what it REALLY means), but from my experience I don't think it was warranted and never really heard this from anyone else. I ended up not really trusting their opinions in general anyway.



Art school professors. Pfft. They're not BLOGGERS but they're pretty damn sketchy.


----------



## manicmike

I use both. Just depends on if one has something the other doesn't.


----------



## unpopular

amolitor said:


> Art school professors. Pfft. They're not BLOGGERS but they're pretty damn sketchy.



Oh, no, Amolitor - not art school, COMMERCIAL PHOTOGRAPHY SCHOOL

Seriously, they were way, WAY sleazy. Probably extorting B&H and Adorama by threats of spreading rumors.


----------



## pixmedic

I mostly use KEH and they have been GREAT! 
used Adorama once or twice. their site is a little harder to navigate, and their "online chat" people are...not the most knowledgeable when it comes to the equipment.  (at least the two I got anyway. spent a lot of time "on hold" waiting for them to go find the answers) But, the shipping was fast, item was as described and worked great.


----------



## pixmedic

unpopular said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always used Adorama. I have nothing negative to say. Everything has been fine on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use both, I usually go to BH first, but only because that's the one I learned of first. If they don't have something, or if I need something inexpensive from their house brand but don't want to wait weeks to order it directly from China, I'll order from Adorama.
> 
> I had a group of professors who said bad things about Adorama - claims of bait and switch, which is a pretty serious accusation (and one which people don't always understand what it REALLY means), but from my experience I don't think it was warranted and never really heard this from anyone else. I ended up not really trusting their opinions in general anyway.
Click to expand...


ok, ill bite... just out of curiosity. what DOES "bait and switch" REALLY mean? I always thought it just meant that they lure you in talking about one item, then switch to try and sell you another item that suits their interests better.


----------



## nycphotography

unpopular said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always used Adorama. I have nothing negative to say. Everything has been fine on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use both, I usually go to BH first, but only because that's the one I learned of first. If they don't have something, or if I need something inexpensive from their house brand but don't want to wait weeks to order it directly from China, I'll order from Adorama.
> 
> I had a group of professors who said bad things about Adorama - claims of bait and switch, which is a pretty serious accusation (and one which people don't always understand what it REALLY means), but from my experience I don't think it was warranted and never really heard this from anyone else. I ended up not really trusting their opinions in general anyway.
Click to expand...


The bait and switch operators are / were all the OTHER NYC camera dealers advertising in ShutterBug.  I think excepting Cameraland, Cameta... and that place over on 28ish and 8ish... mmmmmm  oh yeah Calumet.  Those are all reputable.  

But anything w/ a Brooklyn address?  Watch out.  Anyone remember seeing D1's advertised for $1000 under retail, but the battery or power cord or some such was $1100? Or they won't sell the camera without the accessory filter kit which more than makes up for the price difference?  Or selling grey market as US market and not disclosing the warranty status?

Sometimes the good ones get lumped in with the bad just based on geography.  But in the last 15 years or so that I can speak to personally, I can say that B&H and Adorama are both honorable.  YES they have grey market equipment, but they also clearly label it as such and have it listed alongside us warranty gear w/ different sku's.  All above board.


----------



## unpopular

I thought Calumet was based out of Chicago?


----------



## nycphotography

pixmedic said:


> ok, ill bite... just out of curiosity. what DOES "bait and switch" REALLY mean? I always thought it just meant that they lure you in talking about one item, then switch to try and sell you another item that suits their interests better.



My recollection was lots of ads that if you called and JUST wanted the item listed it was very hard, if not impossible, to buy it.  And if it was "very hard" to get them to take the order, you didn't want it anyhow, because it was sure to be a problem later.  So really, very hard = impossible or undesirable, so same difference.


----------



## nycphotography

unpopular said:


> I thought Calumet was based out of Chicago?



Maybe.  I never really bought much there, just remember they had a store in Chelsea that went in once or twice.


----------



## unpopular

pixmedic said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always used Adorama. I have nothing negative to say. Everything has been fine on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use both, I usually go to BH first, but only because that's the one I learned of first. If they don't have something, or if I need something inexpensive from their house brand but don't want to wait weeks to order it directly from China, I'll order from Adorama.
> 
> I had a group of professors who said bad things about Adorama - claims of bait and switch, which is a pretty serious accusation (and one which people don't always understand what it REALLY means), but from my experience I don't think it was warranted and never really heard this from anyone else. I ended up not really trusting their opinions in general anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, ill bite... just out of curiosity. what DOES "bait and switch" REALLY mean? I always thought it just meant that they lure you in talking about one item, then switch to try and sell you another item that suits their interests better.
Click to expand...


I think that what might have happened was that Adorama might have been out of stock of one brand and recommended another. I'm sure that they were offered a back order, but by the time it got to the professors it was 'adorama never has what they advertise' and these douchey professors yap on about 'bait and switch' to impress the students.

Needless to say, as a transfer student who knew better than to buy into their 'this is the seventh/third/second best photography school in the nation' line, I wasn't so impressed by their b/s, and continued buying bulk film from Adorama because, at the time it was cheaper and b/h. And no, I NEVER had a problem with it being out of stock.


----------



## henryp

pixmedic said:


> ok, ill bite... just out of curiosity. what DOES "bait and switch" REALLY mean? I always thought it just meant that they lure you in talking about one item, then switch to try and sell you another item that suits their interests better.



Bait-and-switch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jeff Canes

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Don't forget Amazon their prices are the same as both Adorama & BH

[/FONT]


----------



## cgipson1

Jeff Canes said:


> Don't forget Amazon their prices are the same as both Adorama & BH



Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Amazon sell equipment too. You have to look for Prime logo or "Ships from and sold by Amazon" note, it just another option


----------



## D-B-J

I ordered a lens and some replacement foam for my pelican case a few weeks ago--the foam was backordered, and I had hoped it would be sent out soon after I received the lens.  Today, I received an email from Adorama apologizing for the delay in the delivery of my foam, and assuring me they are doing their best to get it delivered as soon as possible.


----------



## cgipson1

Jeff Canes said:


> Amazon sell equipment too. You have to look for Prime logo or "Ships from and sold by Amazon" note, it just another option



True.. but Amazon still don't provide any service except returns. 

If we don't support specialty businesses like Adorama and B&H... they will not be there when we need them. They have access to many things that do not show up on Amazon... and decades of experience in photography and equipment, and are always willing to give advice when asked. 

Amazon (which I use a lot) only sells stuff... no experience, and no advice!


----------



## silve225

I have ordered from both and they are both good. I just made a purchase today from adorama. First I couldn't decide who to buy the item from and then I realized adorama had it for 20 cents cheaper. so I went with the cheaper since I know I will get great customer service from both so it all came down on the price


----------



## The_Traveler

I've never been to the Adorama store, although I've ordered from them a bit, but I go into the B&H store whenever I can as it is right near Penn Station, NYC. 
It is difficult to estimate the size of the sales floor but the lighting department on the first floor seems about the size of a 7/11.
The actual camera department is on the second floor and is breath-taking.
Here are three shots the length of the dslr counter with 50+ associates.  There are also counters for LF, high end, islands for smaller brands and more wallet-emptying stuff than you can imagine.


----------



## The_Traveler

These pictures were taken after the 2 PM closing on a Friday so no new customers were streaming in and those there were being pressed to go down to the exit.
That explains the lack of crowds.
On Sunday, this floor is crowded like an elevator at close of business.


----------



## HelenOster

cgipson1 said:


> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, B&H doesn't actually sell via Amazon? But I will of course defer to Henry's knowledge on this.
> 
> One disadvantage of buying from Adorama via Amazon, is that IF there is an issue with the item - which if it is a manufacturing defect is quite out of our control - we are not permitted by Amazon regulations to simply exchange. It has to be refunded, and then the customer needs to place a new order.
Click to expand...


----------



## HughGuessWho

cgipson1 said:


> Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.



But don't forget that Adorama sells ON Amazon too. I actually prefer buying from them via  Amazon when purchasing more costly items because I can use Amazons 6 month no interest program. Customer support would still be through Adorama, not Amazon.


----------



## cgipson1

HelenOster said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As far as I know, B&H doesn't actually sell via Amazon?* But I will of course defer to Henry's knowledge on this.
> 
> One disadvantage of buying from Adorama via Amazon, is that IF there is an issue with the item - which if it is a manufacturing defect is quite out of our control - we are not permitted by Amazon regulations to simply exchange. It has to be refunded, and then the customer needs to place a new order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are right! I was advocating buying from Adorama and B&H directly... rather than going through Amazon. I buy a lot through Amazon, but I do try to support those who will support me, if I need it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cgipson1

HughGuessWho said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't forget that Adorama sells ON Amazon too. I actually prefer buying from them via  Amazon when purchasing more costly items because I can use Amazons 6 month no interest program. Customer support would still be through Adorama, not Amazon.
Click to expand...


I didn't even know there was a 6-month no interest program... I have never needed it. Good to know, though. I do wonder if this falls under the "refund only if major issue" policy that Helen mentioned though.


----------



## HelenOster

cgipson1 said:


> I didn't even know there was a 6-month no interest program... I have never needed it. Good to know, though. I do wonder if this falls under the "refund only if major issue" policy that Helen mentioned though.



Not sure I understand?? What I was saying is that if you purchase from Adorama (or ANY retailer) via Amazon - rather than directly from the retailer's  website, the retailer cannot give you a direct exchange within the retailer's returns period even if the goods are faulty (for example, in Adorama's case, the returns period is 30 days).

Amazon rules insist that you return the item, then wait for a refund then re-order.

BTW you can also buy interest-free directly from Adorama thru Bill-Me-Later


----------



## cgipson1

HelenOster said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't forget that Adorama sells ON Amazon too. I actually prefer buying from them via  Amazon when purchasing more costly items because I can use Amazons 6 month no interest program. Customer support would still be through Adorama, not Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know there was a 6-month no interest program... I have never needed it. Good to know, though. I do wonder if this falls under the "refund only if major issue" policy that Helen mentioned though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand?? What I was saying is that if you purchase from Adorama (or ANY retailer) via Amazon - rather than directly from the retailer's  website, the retailer cannot give you a direct exchange within the retailer's returns period even if the goods are faulty (for example, in Adorama's case, the returns period is 30 days).
> 
> Amazon rules insist that you return the item, then wait for a refund then re-order.
> 
> BTW you can also buy interest-free directly from Adorama thru Bill-Me-Later
Click to expand...


Helen,  I am not sure if you are addressing me.. or HughGuessWho? I agree with everything your wrote... so I am assuming HughGuessWho?  (it is helpful to only quote the person you are replying to ... sometimes!)


----------



## HelenOster

cgipson1 said:


> Helen,  I am not sure if you are addressing me.. or HughGuessWho? I agree with everything your wrote... so I am assuming HughGuessWho?  (it is helpful to only quote the person you are replying to ... sometimes!)



Sorry - fixed it!


----------



## HughGuessWho

cgipson1 said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't forget that Adorama sells ON Amazon too. I actually prefer buying from them via Amazon when purchasing more costly items because I can use Amazons 6 month no interest program. Customer support would still be through Adorama, not Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even know there was a 6-month no interest program... I have never needed it. Good to know, though. I do wonder if this falls under the "refund only if major issue" policy that Helen mentioned though.
Click to expand...


Yes, Amazon has their line of credit through GE. Most of the time, all purchases over $150.00 are interst free for 6 months.
As far as returns go, I have been dealing with Amazon for many years and have purchased hundreds of items from them without any issue or problems with returns or support. However, I try to purchase only from Amazon or when Amazon fulfills the order. I seldom purchase from 3rd parties.


----------



## MiFleur

For me it is B&H based on my experience with both.


----------



## HughGuessWho

HelenOster said:


> BTW you can also buy interest-free directly from Adorama thru Bill-Me-Later



I was not aware of that, thanks. Bill-Me-Later is another one of mt favorites.

To continue the support topic, I don't recall ever needing to contact B&H support of anything. However, I have contact Adorama several times via both phone and their online form. I have always received a quick and helpful response. Far better than most would expect these days when most vendors couldn't care less about their customers.


----------



## krystalynnephoto

I have dealt with both.  Love them both.


----------



## Patrice

I also have used both in the past and have nothing bad to say about either one. My only concern is their use of UPS and FedEx, both of which simply hose us Canadians with broker fees. I now search out sellers willing to ship USPS whenever I purchase from our southern neighbours or else source a seller in Canada.


----------



## dsiglin

If you are looking for legacy lens you can check out KEH.com as they have a very conservative rating system (BGN would be considered EXC by most) and good prices. Shipping is a bit expensive though so helps to order more than one item.


----------



## HBBstudios

Adorama is the best. They don't make me pay additional taxes.

Also, they recently sent me a rewards coupon of $120.00. How nice of them!


----------



## Derrel

Adorama set me up with FREE, year-long magazine subscriptions, just for filling out a questionnaire. Totally FREE, AS-promised. Pretty nice deal. I now receive a BUNCH of magazines in my mailbox. All for free.


----------



## henryp

cgipson1 said:


> Really? If you check... half of the listings on Amazon go back to Adorama and B&H as the actual suppliers! And you will also get a lot more customer service out of Adorama and B&H than you will Amazon. The most Amazon will do for you is let you return an item, Adorama and B&H will answer questions and assist if possible.



For the record, B&H does no business through or via Amazon. Any Amazon link which redirects to a B&H page is suspect.



Patrice said:


> I also have used both in the past and have  nothing bad to say about either one. My only concern is their use of UPS  and FedEx, both of which simply hose us Canadians with broker fees. I  now search out sellers willing to ship USPS whenever I purchase from our  southern neighbours or else source a seller in Canada.



I understand some Canadian customers don't like UPS. Personally IMO USPS is the worst of the bunch. The online package tacking they offer is entirely unreliable and they're very slow to respond to a damaged product or a lost or misplaced package. For shipping to Canada B&H prefers Purolator. If you order from us and select this shipping option you can also ask us to calculate and include cross-border fees such as duty, etc. That means you pay us once for everything and your order is shipped to your door via a shpper we have found to be very reliable.


----------



## henryp

The_Traveler said:


> I've never been to the Adorama store, although I've ordered from them a bit, but I go into the B&H store whenever I can as it is right near Penn Station, NYC.
> It is difficult to estimate the size of the sales floor but the lighting department on the first floor seems about the size of a 7/11.
> The actual camera department is on the second floor and is breath-taking.



Thanks for your kind words and for posting these images. Our sales area is approx 70,000 sq ft.


----------



## henryp

cgipson1 said:


> I didn't even know there was a 6-month no interest program... I have never needed it. Good to know, though.



You might find Bill Me Later interesting.


----------



## cgipson1

henryp said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know there was a 6-month no interest program... I have never needed it. Good to know, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find Bill Me Later interesting.
Click to expand...


I have never had a need for it, I usually just pay up front for what I need... but I am familiar with the concept. Thanks!


----------



## PicFlic

I have been a customer of B&H for quite some time now and I have spent quite a bit of dosh with them. I am now looking to buy the Canon 70-200 L II and both sites have exactly the same price...
However... 
I noticed that Adorama makes much more effort to sweeten the deal with extras and bundles. After being disappointed with the so called 'super duper' customer support from B&H ( Have an item that is not working properly and all I got from B&H was 'contact the manufacturer' ????? they didn't even give me the number ), I have decided that I will most likely give Adorama a try for my next purchases.
I will see how it pans out... like others have said they are both pretty similar so for me it will come down to the details and good business practice. B&H has disappointed me so its their loss... 
( And to think that my wishlist is still $15000 long


----------



## Rob5589

PicFlic said:


> I have been a customer of B&H for quite some time now and I have spent quite a bit of dosh with them. I am now looking to buy the Canon 70-200 L II and both sites have exactly the same price...
> However...
> I noticed that Adorama makes much more effort to sweeten the deal with extras and bundles. After being disappointed with the so called 'super duper' customer support from B&H ( Have an item that is not working properly and all I got from B&H was 'contact the manufacturer' ????? they didn't even give me the number ), I have decided that I will most likely give Adorama a try for my next purchases.
> I will see how it pans out... like others have said they are both pretty similar so for me it will come down to the details and good business practice. B&H has disappointed me so its their loss...
> ( And to think that my wishlist is still $15000 long



Interesting first post, on a thread 2 years old. Welcome to TPF.


----------



## HelenOster

PicFlic said:


> ....
> I noticed that Adorama makes much more effort to sweeten the deal with extras and bundles. ......I have decided that I will most likely give Adorama a try for my next purchases.



If you need any additional help, please feel free to contact me: Helen@adorama.com at any time if you have any questions or needs.  I am here to help and to make sure that all your experiences with Adorama Camera are fantastic!

Thank you and take care.
Helen Oster
Adorama Camera


----------



## floatingby

Patrice said:


> I also have used both in the past and have nothing bad to say about either one. My only concern is their use of UPS and FedEx, both of which simply hose us Canadians with broker fees. I now search out sellers willing to ship USPS whenever I purchase from our southern neighbours or else source a seller in Canada.


When shipping from B&H to Canada you have to choose pre-paid duty and Purolator. Cheap, reliable, no provincial sales tax, no brokerage fees, no bullsh** and incredibly fast; my last order took 3 days to get to my door in Montreal.

UPS and Fedex are pure, unadulterated crap, bordering on fraud. Fedex once charged me 350 buck in brokerage fee on an 800 buck port lens; no, not tax, not duty, brokerage fee on top of tax and levy. If either of those two are the only shipping option, then I don't order, period.

To the op question, I don't order from Adorama because they aren't Canadian friendly like B&H are.


----------



## HelenOster

floatingby said:


> .......I don't order from Adorama because they aren't Canadian friendly.......



I was sorry to note that this has been your impression.

We believe we use a very efficient, cost-effective service which enables Canadian customers to pay all relevant taxes, duties and brokerage fees up front rather than at the door, and which is less expensive for customers than the previous UPS Expedited option – shipping costs are, on average, 50% less. 

Pallets are loaded onto a trailer, scanned at a hub in the US then driven to the border and taken through Canadian customs - then handed over to Fed Ex for delivery directly to the customer. 

The estimated arrival time for this is overnight to Toronto then add one day to most of Ontario and Quebec, two days for the Maritimes and Manitoba three days for Saskatchewan and Alberta and four days to BC. 


I hope this helps, but please don't hesitate to contact me directly: Helen@adorama.com if I can assist with anything else, now or in the future.

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera
Helen@adorama.com


----------



## otherprof

jimmybea said:


> I'm Playing on buying a few used or refurbished lens, But both sites have about the same prices. Does anyone have any experiences, good or bad about them.
> 
> P.S: Don't know if this is the right place for this question just needed a fast answer.


Seriously, both are great. But one short Adorama story: I was buying a camera for my wife - a Canon G12 - and asking questions over the phone to an Adorama salesman. He answered a lot of questions, and then said, "Trust me, you'll love it." I replied that I didn't have to love it, as it was for my wife. Without missing a beat he said, "I'm a marriage counselor. Trust me; she'll love it!"
You don't get that on Amazon.


----------



## Romphotog

I find B&H more on the way as when I am on 34st, I go to the movies, go eat, go into B&H to get some candy, use the boys room, hang out at the cameras section to listen to tourists' questions and amazement at the boxes flying by above their heads.  Anyway, just because Adorama is way out no where I rarely go in there.   When I did go into Adorama I found it has mostly used stuff, but B&H has all new gear.


----------



## unpopular

...braaaaiiins...


----------



## HelenOster

Romphotog said:


> When I did go into Adorama I found it has mostly used stuff, but B&H has all new gear.



Adorama stocks more used items than B&H - usually around 26 - 28,000 units. But our range of new items is over 100,000 different lines!!!

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
helen@adorama.com


----------



## unpopular

And the flashpoint stuff is, by most accounts, pretty good, and takes a lot of the risk and guesswork out of importing gear yourself. And in the case of flash gear, the risk of importing a dangerous product is very, very real.

I commend Adorama for sticking to higher-quality imports, and not cheeping it up - I'm sure that the Flashpoint crew must look at some *total* garbage for consideration. It's good that Adorama is concerned about their brand reputation in an age when so few seem to care.


----------



## davisphotos

I've dealt with both, Adorama seems to have more variety, especially of cheapo off-brand accessories. I did have a bad experience with Adorama when something I ordered was on backorder and they didn't let me know until after I had placed the order.


----------



## clel miller

Romphotog said:


> I find B&H more on the way as when I am on 34st, I go to the movies, go eat, go into B&H to get some candy, use the boys room, hang out at the cameras section to listen to tourists' questions and amazement at the boxes flying by above their heads.  Anyway, just because Adorama is way out no where I rarely go in there.   When I did go into Adorama I found it has mostly used stuff, but B&H has all new gear.


There is a bit of a Twist.....I am on The West Coast, so I saw this thread from a purely "On-Line" perspective. 
You guys in NYC.....which STORE do you prefer to go in.?
I have definitely ordered much more from B&H, but I have nothing bad to say about Adorama, just not much experience.
I DO enjoy the Youtube videos that B&H puts out....different authors, speakers, photographers, etc etc.


----------



## AlanKlein

I found B&H very ethical.  So I continue to shop there.  I never checked out Adorama so my comments should not be construed to mean anything bad about them.  I just don't know.  Also, B&H often ships for free - depending on how much.  Not sure of the current allowance. 

I wish they would take back unused printer ink when your printer breaks.   You wind up getting stuck with a lot of ink you cannot use any more when you replace your printer.   Maybe Mr. Posner could talk to managers.


----------



## runnah

I always use B&H. They have a wider selection of non camera stuff as well. Plus they have a great chat feature for product questions.


----------



## jcdeboever

I use my local retail mom & pa camera store (almost out of business) for my purchases. They stay alive by converting and develop photos, vhs, and create albums.  I think both companies mentioned are good, especially B&H since they have a store front. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic2230

I've dealt with both and been happy every time.


----------

